

Ask HN: What makes a good API presentation? - catshirt

i don't want to limit answers here so i won't be too specific. as a developer, what takeaways would you want from a presentation focusing on a particular API? what makes a presentation interesting and what's crucial you learn? context: i'm presenting an API tomorrow at hackNY and looking for some insight to see what i can improve.
======
rjhackin
Joshua Bloch gave a good presentation on API design, you might have seen this
before. Here is the link - <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAb7hSCtvGw>

Mostly along those lines will make a presentation useful and interesting. Not
sure whats the time limit for your presentation but real life example would
keep the audience more interactive or building something on the fly from
ground up.

